

Show HN: Real time updating gif countdown with automatic time zone detection. - mape
http://gifcountdown.com/

======
sturmeh
The only issue is that the gif is streaming, which means the page is never
'ready'.

Also I didn't look into it, but wouldn't bandwidth be an issue if people left
these running in backgrounded tabs?

~~~
leviathan
That will also never work in mobile safari since it doesn't play gifs until
they finish downloading.

~~~
pronoiac
The maker replied to me in a comment below - it won't work in Mobile Safari,
but now it only sends the first frame, so the page will finish loading and it
won't eat up bandwidth.

------
namenotrequired
This will help us a lot at deviantART in the Community Relations team, we
organise many chat events etc. for a global community and if we can embed this
in our announcements that would be extremely helpful. I'll share it with the
rest of the team, thank you!

Small question about your UI, why is the image link so tiny? Isn't it the main
point of the page to get that link?

It might also be easier for many people to get direct image HTML instead of
the URL that they'll have to figure out to use.

------
Drakim
I am confused, what is the actual advantage of having the countdown be a gif
compared to HTML+JavaScript?

For video and remote desktop there might be use for the kinds of gifs, but for
a numeral countdown?

~~~
mape
The use case for it is things like forums, where you are limited in what you
can embed.

------
gasda
It shows my timezone as Australia in the preview? I'm in US/Pacific time zone
$ date Sun May 26 12:10:52 PDT 2013

~~~
UberMouse
Pretty sure it just defaults to Australia, since I also had Australia.

------
pronoiac
Bummer - iOS 6 wants to load the whole file before switching to the second
frame, so this won't work there.

~~~
mape
I added a check so now it only sends the first frame to iOS devices.

------
bmmayer1
So if I wanted to count down to the release of Arrested Development I
could...wait nvm.

------
relix
That's genius. Nicely done!

